# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Φλώρος - κρύωμα, ακάρεα ή... ;

## NickKo

Καλησπερα και καλη χρονια. Πρωτη φορα γραφω εδω αν και σας παρακολουθω κτ χρονια


Στο θεμα μας :
2 μερες τωρα ο φλωρος κανει αυτον τον περιεργο θορυβο σαν σπαει σπορια με το ραμφος του χωρις τροφη μεσα .. Ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να ειναι ακαρεα τραχειας οπως μου λενε μερικοι διοτι ειναι σπανια ασθενεια δεν εχει ερθει σε επαφη με πουλια αδεσποτα , ειναι στο σπιτι μεσα , εχει καλες κουτσουλιες και μεχρι πριν 4-5 μερες κελαιδουσε και γενικα η συμπεριφορα του ηταν κανονικη ( η μονη περιπτωση να απεκτησε αυτα τ πραματα θα ειναι απο τη τροφη γτ ελειπα και του δινανε χυμα απο πετσοπ επειδη τελειωσε μια συσκευασμενη π ειχα) . 
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει κρυωσει οταν εβγαλα εξω μετα απο τοσο καιρο στο σπιτι και να την αρπαξε ισως απο ρευματα αερα που εχει εδω συχνα και να μην το καταλαβα ειδικα οταν του εβαζα και μπανιερα και εμπαινε μεσα αμεσως.? 
Επισης ειχε κανει και πτεροροια μεσα-τελη δεκεμβρη υποψιαστηκα απο τις υψηλες εσωτερικες θερμοκρασιες καλοριφερ στο φουλ ενω τα ειχα εξω και ηταν αποτομη αλλαγη .
Αλλα το μετεφερα καπου και ειναι πιο κοντα στη θερμοκρασια περιβαλλοντος τωρα.
Αν δεν ειναι κρυωμα τι αλλο μπορει να ειναι , τι μπορω να κανω γ να διαπιστωσω τι ειναι ? Δεν θελω να του δωσω φαρμακα αρχικα .
ο καθενας εξω (πετσοπ) μ λεει το μακρυ του και το κοντο του γ ν πουλησει ..
Δε ξερω τι παθαινει το tapatalk .. 4η φορά προσπαθω .

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Νικο το πουλακι ειναι οπως πριν κινητικο ή νωχελικο με φουσκωμενο πτερωμα; 

θα ηθελα να δουμε την κουτσουλια του σε λευκο χαρτι κουζινας και την κοιλια του χαμηλα μεχρι εκει που κουτσουλα , με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα (το κανεις με υγρα δαχτυλα ευκολα ) 

Δεν εχει ακαρεα σιγουρα το πουλακι αλλα τα υπολοιπα θα τα πουμε αφου δω πρωτα κοιλια .Δες επισης στο στομα και στα ρουθουνια αν εχει βλεννα ή καποιο λευκο σημαδακι 

Αν μπορεις βαλε φωτο την τροφη του και ποια εδινες πριν 

Πες μου επισης αν εχεις ηδη σπιτι σου καποια φαρμακα απ παλιοτερη αναγκη και ποια

----------


## NickKo

> Νικο το πουλακι ειναι οπως πριν κινητικο ή νωχελικο με φουσκωμενο πτερωμα; 
> 
> θα ηθελα να δουμε την κουτσουλια του σε λευκο χαρτι κουζινας και την κοιλια του χαμηλα μεχρι εκει που κουτσουλα , με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα (το κανεις με υγρα δαχτυλα ευκολα ) 
> 
> Δεν εχει ακαρεα σιγουρα το πουλακι αλλα τα υπολοιπα θα τα πουμε αφου δω πρωτα κοιλια .Δες επισης στο στομα και στα ρουθουνια αν εχει βλεννα ή καποιο λευκο σημαδακι 
> 
> Αν μπορεις βαλε φωτο την τροφη του και ποια εδινες πριν 
> 
> Πες μου επισης αν εχεις ηδη σπιτι σου καποια φαρμακα απ παλιοτερη αναγκη και ποια


Φαρμακα εχω μονο το nyfuramicyn μου το χαν δωσει για παρομοια κατασταση αλλα δεν του το δωσα ποτέ .
Ειναι κινητικό , τρεφεται κανονικα ρημαζει ολο το καναβουρι και οτι αλλο λιπαρο υπαρχει ( σαν φλωρος αν δν τελειωσει το καναβουρι δν τρωει κατι αλλο ) γενικα δειχνουν ολα φυσιολογικά εκτος απο το τσικ τσικ αυτο.
Στο στομα δεν εχει κατι μονο σαλιο, νομιζω ειναι φυσιολογικο.Εβαλα οδοντογλυφιδα το ανοιξε καλα το δα οσο μεσα μπορουσα οκοκληρη τη γλωσα μεχρι μεσα και ολο το στομα. 
Ανεβαζω φωτογραφια με κοιλια (πολυ πουπουλο) και τη τροφη που εχει τωρα .
 Την προηγουμενη τροφη την εχω παραγγειλει ειχε τελειωσει κ δν εχω δειγμα για φωτο αλλα  μπορω να πω το ονομα που γραφει η συσκευασια απ εξω ? (Απ τοτε π ειχα βρει ζουζουνια μονο συσκευασμενες παιρνω)
Α ακομη κατι που ηθελα να πω ειναι οτι οταν το χαιδευω στο κεφαλι απο την αντιθετη κατευθυνση π πανε τ πουπουλα πεταει κτ ασπρα σαν ριζες τριχας σε ασπρο χρωμα και γενικα εχει σαν ξηροδερμια στο κεφαλι του
Κουτσουλιες ξεχασα να βγαλω , αυριο το πρωι , δε θα το ενοχλησω τωρα .
 ..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Κοιλια υποδειγμα

Το σαλιο αν ειναι αρκετο και σχετικα πυκνορευστο  ειναι προβλημα και δειχνει αναπνευστικο απο καποιο μικρόβιο ή στην χειροτερη , αρχη τριχομοναδας και το δευτερο θα με αγχωνε σαν πιθανοτερη αιτια , μονο αν το δεις να τιναζει το κεφαλι ή να προσπαθει να φτυσει 



Μιγμα καταλληλο για το πουλακι .Αρκετο βεβαια νιζερ ενω θα θελα περισσοτερο κανναβουρι .Εχει ρουπσεν , εστω οχι παρα πολυ και ειναι ο λογος που κυριως σου ζητησα να μας βαλεις το μιγμα .Ειναι ο στρογγυλος μαυρος σπορος . Αν τον ειχε και το αλλο μιγμα δεν με απασχολει στην ποσοτητα που δειχνει να ειναι (αν και δεν θα θελα να υπηρχε ) αλλα αν δεν υπηρχε και η παροχη του τωρα συνδιαστηκε με τον ηχο που λες , δεν σου αποκλειω να επηρεαζει το θυρεοειδη του πουλιου ,αν αυτο εχει προδιαθεση Ρούπσεν ένας αμφιλεγόμενος σπόρος

Μου σχολιαζεις τα πιο πανω , οπου χρειαζεται και αν καταληξουμε σε πιθανοτατο κρυωμα και οχι κατι αλλο , το βαζεις σε πολυ ζεστο χωρο για καποιες μερες (κοντα σε θερμαντικο ) και ψαχνεις  με τη σειρα που θα σου πω , το micoresp της zoopan σε κτηνιατρικα ή baytril σε κτηνιατρικα ή augmentin των 250 mg σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα σε φαρμακειο . Αν δεν ειχε το σαλιο ή αν το σαλιο ειναι το ιδιο με καποιο αλλο υγειες πουλακι που ισως εχεις  , ουτε για αυτα θα βιαζομουνα ....

----------


## NickKo

> Κοιλια υποδειγμα
> 
> Το σαλιο αν ειναι αρκετο και σχετικα πυκνορευστο  ειναι προβλημα και δειχνει αναπνευστικο απο καποιο μικρόβιο ή στην χειροτερη , αρχη τριχομοναδας και το δευτερο θα με αγχωνε σαν πιθανοτερη αιτια , μονο αν το δεις να τιναζει το κεφαλι ή να προσπαθει να φτυσει 
> 
> 
> 
> Μιγμα καταλληλο για το πουλακι .Αρκετο βεβαια νιζερ ενω θα θελα περισσοτερο κανναβουρι .Εχει ρουπσεν , εστω οχι παρα πολυ και ειναι ο λογος που κυριως σου ζητησα να μας βαλεις το μιγμα .Ειναι ο στρογγυλος μαυρος σπορος . Αν τον ειχε και το αλλο μιγμα δεν με απασχολει στην ποσοτητα που δειχνει να ειναι (αν και δεν θα θελα να υπηρχε ) αλλα αν δεν υπηρχε και η παροχη του τωρα συνδιαστηκε με τον ηχο που λες , δεν σου αποκλειω να επηρεαζει το θυρεοειδη του πουλιου ,αν αυτο εχει προδιαθεση Ρούπσεν ένας αμφιλεγόμενος σπόρος
> 
> Μου σχολιαζεις τα πιο πανω , οπου χρειαζεται και αν καταληξουμε σε πιθανοτατο κρυωμα και οχι κατι αλλο , το βαζεις σε πολυ ζεστο χωρο για καποιες μερες (κοντα σε θερμαντικο ) και ψαχνεις  με τη σειρα που θα σου πω , το micoresp της zoopan σε κτηνιατρικα ή baytril σε κτηνιατρικα ή augmentin των 250 mg σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα σε φαρμακειο . Αν δεν ειχε το σαλιο ή αν το σαλιο ειναι το ιδιο με καποιο αλλο υγειες πουλακι που ισως εχεις  , ουτε για αυτα θα βιαζομουνα ....


Ναι αυτο ξεχασα να το πω . Το σαλιο του ειναι οπως της καρδερινας λιγο σε ποσοτητα αρκετα υγρο και οχι βλεννωδες η χρωματιστό . 
Τιναζει που και που το κεφαλι του αλλα πιο πολυ τη μυτη του ξυνει (του χει σπασει τα νευρα) .. Σαν να φτυνει δεν θα το λεγα απλα ανοιγει το στομα του και βγαζει τη γλωσσα του εξω συνεχεια ενω αλλα πουλια το κσνουν αυτο λιγοτερο συχνα.. Σαν να νυσταζει ..
Θα το χω παλι μεσα με ανοιχτα τα σωματα να δω πως θα παει , απλα ηθελα να διαπιστωσω οτι οντως αυτος ο ηχος μπορει να προελθει απο κρυωμα και να αποφυγω να του δωσω φαρμακο.
Α για το ρουπσεν το χω διαβασει αυτο 2-3 φορες αλλα δεν εχω καταληξει στο αν πρεπει να το βγαλω απο τη διατροφη του ,  μαλλον ομως πως θα το κανω .. Αυριο θα χω φωτο απο κουτσουλιες θα τον βγαλω και στο κλουβι του να τον δειτε .. Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις , τοσο γρηγορα  feedback δεν το περιμενα να σας πω την αληθεια  :Happy: ))

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Πριν ποσο καιρο ηρθε στην εκτροφη σου ; 

διευκρινισε μου αν και πριν ειχε ρουπσεν το μιγμα ... αν ναι , δεν νομιζω να οφειλεται στην παρουσια του η αλλαγη τωρα , οσο και αν δεν το εκτιμω 

μην αγοραζεις αυτη τη στιγμη , απλα ρωτα σε μαγαζια κτηνιατρικα αν εχουν σκευασμα chevicol ( διμετριδαζολη )ή καποιο αλλο για τριχομοναδα πχ με αλλη ουσια οπως ρονιδαζολη  και αν στο φαρμακειο εχει σιροπι μετρονιδαζολης (flagyl ) και των ποσων mg .Αν  βρεις αυτο παρτο και τωρα ... οι κινησεις που κανει δινουν πιθανοτητες για τριχομοναδα (οχι σιγουρα ) και δεν μας παιρνει να το καθυστερησουμε ρισκαροντας 

Ζεστη να εχει ετσι κι αλλιως 



* για υγεια πουλιων , οσο θα ασχολουμε δημοσια με πουλακια , μου ειναι δυσκολο να μην ασχολουμαι αμεσα . Οσο θα ασχολουμε ....

----------


## NickKo

> Πριν ποσο καιρο ηρθε στην εκτροφη σου ; 
> 
> διευκρινισε μου αν και πριν ειχε ρουπσεν το μιγμα ... αν ναι , δεν νομιζω να οφειλεται στην παρουσια του η αλλαγη τωρα , οσο και αν δεν το εκτιμω 
> 
> μην αγοραζεις αυτη τη στιγμη , απλα ρωτα σε μαγαζια κτηνιατρικα αν εχουν σκευασμα chevicol ( διμετριδαζολη )ή καποιο αλλο για τριχομοναδα πχ με αλλη ουσια οπως ρονιδαζολη  και αν στο φαρμακειο εχει σιροπι μετρονιδαζολης (flagyl ) και των ποσων mg .Αν  βρεις αυτο παρτο και τωρα ... οι κινησεις που κανει δινουν πιθανοτητες για τριχομοναδα (οχι σιγουρα ) και δεν μας παιρνει να το καθυστερησουμε ρισκαροντας 
> 
> Ζεστη να εχει ετσι κι αλλιως 
> 
> 
> ...


Ηρθε πριν 2 χρονια περιπου . Δεν το αγορασα το βρηκα στο παρκο χτυπημενο στ ποδι και στη φτερουγα με αιματα και δεν πετουσε ηξερα τι πουλι ειναι και πως να πραξω και το πηρα το φτιαξα και μετα απο 2 μηνες ερχοταν πανω μ ετρωγε απο το χερι και γενικα πολυ ημερεψε , αλλα το αφησα εξω στη συνεχεια μαζι με αλλα πουλια και ξανααγριεψε ..
ρουπσεν ειχαν ολα τα μιγματα που εχω χρησιμοποιησει μεχρι τωρα .. 
θα παω να δω σε ενα πετσοπ που εμπιστευομαι τον ιδιοκτητη του αν τα εχει αυριο το απογευμα αυτα που αναφερεις (σορρυ για τον ενικό αλλα εχω διαβασει τοσα που χεις γραψει που δν μπορω να μιλησω αλλιως)
Μου χει ξαναδωσει φαρμακα παλιοτερα για καναρινια που γιατρευτηκαν (αλλα δεν εχω πια καναρινια τα χω δωσει)
Α του δωσαν και μπροκολο και μελι στη ποτιστρα μια σταγονα τη βδομαδα αυτη που περασε (εγω τους ειπα) αλλα τα αφησαν για πανω απο μια μερα στο κλουβι ισως και δυο μερες ..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ολοι στον ενικο μου μιλουνε οταν με γνωρισουν ...  :wink: 

ψαξε και για το flagyl σε σιροπι σε φαρμακειο

----------


## NickKo

> Ολοι στον ενικο μου μιλουνε οταν με γνωρισουν ... 
> 
> ψαξε και για το flagyl σε σιροπι σε φαρμακειο


Καλημερα  :Happy: 
Αυτες ειναι οι κουτσουλιες που μου εκανε απο χθες μεχρι σημερα .. Τι ειναι η αληθεια δεν με ενθουσιαζουν αλλα εσεις εδω ξερετε κακυτερα .. 
Τα εβγαλα και μια φωτο και τα 2 που εχω να τα δειτε κιωλας (καρδερινα θυληκια , αρσενικος φλωρος) 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αριστερα στο χαρτι ειναι νορμαλ , δεξια δεν μου αρεσουν 


το χαρτι ηταν μονο στον φλωρο; τι ωρα γινανε οι κουτσουλιες ;

αν γινεται βγαλε μια ξανα , οχι πολυ πρωινη

----------


## NickKo

> αριστερα στο χαρτι ειναι νορμαλ , δεξια δεν μου αρεσουν 
> 
> 
> το χαρτι ηταν μονο στον φλωρο; τι ωρα γινανε οι κουτσουλιες ;
> 
> αν γινεται βγαλε μια ξανα , οχι πολυ πρωινη


ναι μονο του φλωρου ειναι. 
αυτο σκευτομουν τωρα να ξαναβγαλω γιατι εκεινες εγιναν μονο απο τη στιγμη που κοιμηθηκε το πουλι μεχρι οταν ξυπνησαμε ..
 Τωρα ειχε ποσοτητα ..



Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα ηθελα να του δινες μερικες μερες ultra levure προβιοτικο απο φαρμακειο ( ειναι των 50mg η καψουλα σε 400 ml νερο ) .Το συγκεκριμενο μονο 


Απο κει και περα ειμαι σε διλλημα αν πρεπει να δωσεις για τριχομοναδα ... δεν υπαρχουν σαφεις ενδειξεις , ειδικα αν το σαλιο  ειναι αραιο και εχει εικονα σαν αυτο που βλεπεις και στο αλλο πουλακι που δεν εχει συμπτωματα .Οι κουτσουλιες οι περισσοτερες ειναι οκ  . Ο ηχος μπορει και να μην ειναι τιποτα . Η φαγουρα στο ραμφος με προβληματιζει μονο ... τα ματια δεν τα τριβει ... ή τριβει και αυτα;

----------


## NickKo

> το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα ηθελα να του δινες μερικες μερες ultra levure προβιοτικο απο φαρμακειο ( ειναι των 50mg η καψουλα σε 400 ml νερο ) .Το συγκεκριμενο μονο 
> 
> 
> Απο κει και περα ειμαι σε διλλημα αν πρεπει να δωσεις για τριχομοναδα ... δεν υπαρχουν σαφεις ενδειξεις , ειδικα αν το σαλιο  ειναι αραιο και εχει εικονα σαν αυτο που βλεπεις και στο αλλο πουλακι που δεν εχει συμπτωματα .Οι κουτσουλιες οι περισσοτερες ειναι οκ  . Ο ηχος μπορει και να μην ειναι τιποτα . Η φαγουρα στο ραμφος με προβληματιζει μονο ... τα ματια δεν τα τριβει ... ή τριβει και αυτα;


Οκ θα παω τωρα να του παρω . 
Να βαλω και στο αλλο πουλακι που ειναι διπλα προληπτικα ?
Οσο το παρατηρουσα το πρωι πριν παω σχολη και τωρα λιγο τ απογευμα δεν ειχε τετοια συμπεριφορά (να τριβει το υπολοιπο κεφαλακι του στα ξυλακια). 
Μονο το ραμφος του εξυνε ολη την ωρα .
Α ειχα πει στο συγκατοικο να του βαλει μπροκολο, μελι και γλυκανισο (σε ξηρη μορφη) . Αλλα τα αφησε μεσα για 2 μερες .Λετε να χαλασαν και να το πηραξαν η ν του καθισε τπτ στ λαιμο ?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Το μελι μην εχει κολλησει ... ή κρατα πανω στο ραμφος του ή εσωτερικα σκονη .Δεν νομιζω να χαλασε κατι .Δωστου μπανακι μηπως θελει να το πλυνει καλα 


Ναι μπορεις και στην καρδερινα και στα αλλα πουλακια αν εχεις . Το ultra levure ειναι προβιοτικο στελεχος , οχι ακριβως φαρμακο 


Διαβασε απο ποστ 26 και μετα 

*Προβιοτικά - Πρεβιοτικά*



4-5 μερουλες αρκουν

----------


## NickKo

> Το μελι μην εχει κολλησει ... ή κρατα πανω στο ραμφος του ή εσωτερικα σκονη .Δεν νομιζω να χαλασε κατι .Δωστου μπανακι μηπως θελει να το πλυνει καλα 
> 
> 
> Ναι μπορεις και στην καρδερινα και στα αλλα πουλακια αν εχεις . Το ultra levure ειναι προβιοτικο στελεχος , οχι ακριβως φαρμακο 
> 
> 
> Διαβασε απο ποστ 26 και μετα 
> 
> *Προβιοτικά - Πρεβιοτικά*
> ...


Μπανιο τους εδωσα σημερα τα βγαλα και λιγο στον ηλιο κανα 20λεπτο (15 βαθμους ειχε εδω στο Ηρακλειο) αλλα τα προφυλαξα καλα απο τον αερα που συνηθως εχει κατι νοτιαδες ..
Στο μπανιο δε ξερω αλλα πανε με τετοια ανεση-πριν βαλω νερο μπαινουν μεσα ..
Τελικα κοιταξα στο φαρμακειο εδω σπιτι και εχω και τα δυο φαρμακα που ανεφερες (flagyl 500αρι και ultra levure 50 & 250 2 κουτια) για καποιο λογο .
Διαβασα για το ultra και νομιζω και γω μονο καλο θα του κανει , θα το δοκιμασω .
Οποτε κανω αυτο για 5 μερες και αν δω καποια επιδεινωση ή αλλαγη θα σας το αναφερω .

ΥΓ: Πρεπει να συστηθω καποια στιγμη και εγω και τα πτηνα μου (ελπιζω να βρω χρονο μια απο αυτες τις μερες

----------


## jk21

Για το flagyl αν το επαιρνες εσυ , καποια επεμβαση ειχες κανει και στο εδιναν με την εξοδο απ το νοσοκομειο μαζι με καποια κινολονη , να σε καλυπτει αυτο απο gram + βακτηρια (στην ουσια η μετρονιδαζολη ειναι αντιβιωση ειδικη για τετοια βακτηρια που απλα εχει και αντιπρωτοζωικη δραση ) και η κινολονη απo gram -  μετεγχειριτικα

----------


## NickKo

Καλησπερα 

Σημερα μετα απο 3-4 μερες συνεχιζει να εχει αυτη τη συμπεριφορα (ξυνει τη μυτη του ,ανοιγει το στομα του με τη γλωσσα εξω , οπως οι ανρθωποι να βγαλουν κατι προς τα εξω με τη γλωσσα και κανει αυτο το θορυβο. 1-2 φορες παρατηρηαα να τιναζει το κεφαλι του και να το τριβει ετριψε και τ ματια του . 
Επισης νομίζω πως εχει αρχισει να εχει παρομια συμπεριφορα και η καρδερινα αν και ειναι πιο κελαιδιστη και κινητικη απο εκεινον..

Συνεχιζω να δινω ultra levure και στα 2 θα συνεχισω για 2 μερες ακομη ..

Παρατηρησα επισης οτι στεκονται (ειτε στο πατο του κλουβιου ειτε στις πατηθρες σαν να ξεκουραζονται οχι φουσκωμενα ή στο ενα ποδι) πιο πολυ ωρα απο οτι παλαιοτερα με το φλωρο σαν να αφηνει ελευθερα τα φτερα του προς τα κατω να κρεμοντια (αλλα οχι να ακουμπουν κατω ) .

Προσπαθησα να δωσω μια πιο περιγραφικη εικονα της συμπεριφορας μηπως σας βοηθησω περισσοτερο ..

ΥΓ: υπαρχει περιπτωση ολο αυτο να προερχεται απο στρες ?
Μεσα σε 4 μερες εχει ερθει ενα καφε πουλι μεγαλο σαν γερακι και επιτεθηκε πανω στο κλουβι (τη μια τα ειχα εξω την αλλη μπηκε μεσα στο παραθυρο οπου τα εχω πιο διπλα δηλαδη αν εχει το θεο του και εμεινε εκει ακομη και οταν ετρεξα απο το θορυβο απο το σαλονι )

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## NickKo

Τελικα δεν νομιζω , ειναι σιγουρο !
Την ιδια συμπεριφορα εχει και η καρδεδινα ..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σου στελνω δοσολογια flagyl στο νερο  .Αν τα πουλια δεις οτι χειροτερευουν και δεν πινουν , θα πρεπει να επικοινωνησουμε ξανα για δοσολογια στο στομα .Αν τα συμπτωματα ενταθουν , θα σου πω τις επομενες μερες και για αντιβιωση ισχυρη σε αναπνευστικα αλλα προς το παρον ας την αποφυγουμε

----------


## NickKo

> Σου στελνω δοσολογια flagyl στο νερο  .Αν τα πουλια δεις οτι χειροτερευουν και δεν πινουν , θα πρεπει να επικοινωνησουμε ξανα για δοσολογια στο στομα .Αν τα συμπτωματα ενταθουν , θα σου πω τις επομενες μερες και για αντιβιωση ισχυρη σε αναπνευστικα αλλα προς το παρον ας την αποφυγουμε


Δεν γινεται να απαντησω με μυνημα οποτε στελνω εδω .

Φωτο απο τις κοιλιες να βγαλω τωρα ?

Το flagyl ειναι ενα ετσι ( μην δωσω αλλα αντι αλλων ) ?
Γραφει απ εξω flagyl , metronidazole , 500 mg , Καψουλες .
Ημερομηνια ληξης εχει 03 2017.
Εχει μεσα 4 σαν λαδι χρωματος καψουλες και πρεπει να το χα ανοιξει πριν αρκετοοοοο καιρο οταν ειχα κανει εγχειρηση .

Ξεκινω αυτο απο σημερα αφαιρωντας το ultra ή απο αυριο το πρωι οπου και τελειωνω με το ultra levure ?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δινεις και ultra levure μαζι στο μπουκαλι που σου ειπα να κανεις διαλλυμα .Ναι ειχα δει που ειπες για 500αρι 

Υπαρχει και σε σιροπι .Η δοσλογια ειναι για την καψουλα των 500 και δεν την αναφερεις δημοσια γιατι ειναι ανθρωπινο φαρμακο και το εχω σαν αρχη να μην φαινεται και γινεται λαθος καταχρηση απο επισκεπτες της σελιδας 

Ναι βγαλε τωρα κοιλιες

----------


## NickKo

> Δινεις και ultra levure μαζι στο μπουκαλι που σου ειπα να κανεις διαλλυμα .Ναι ειχα δει που ειπες για 500αρι 
> 
> Υπαρχει και σε σιροπι .Η δοσλογια ειναι για την καψουλα των 500 και δεν την αναφερεις δημοσια γιατι ειναι ανθρωπινο φαρμακο και το εχω σαν αρχη να μην φαινεται και γινεται λαθος καταχρηση απο επισκεπτες της σελιδας 
> 
> Ναι βγαλε τωρα κοιλιες


Συγγνωμη στο πμ που εστειλα ειχε και φωτο του ηλπιζα μονο περιγραφοντας το δεν παραβαινω κανονες ..
Απλα ηθελα να σιγουρευτω εδω εγω δεν χρησιμοποιω φαρμακα ποσο μαλλον στα πουλια που ειναι πιο ευαισθητα φοβαμαι ..





Αυτες νομιζω ειναι οτι καλυτερο μπορουσα να κανω ..
Η τελευταια ειναι το πως στεκεται αυτο που ελεγα με τα φτερα να τα αφηνει κατω . Συνηθως στεκεται "στητος καμαρωτος" ..

Αρα συνοψιζοντας σε *********** νερο πεταω μεσα διαλυμμα του ultra 400ml συμπληρωνω με ******** ml νερου και ριχνω ********* flagyl , ανακατευω καλα καλα δινω στα πουλια ε φορες τη μερα (πρωι μεσημερι) και το φυλλασω στο ψυγειο για 3 μερες ..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Οι  κοιλιες μια χαρα 

Πμ λογικα τωρα μπορεις να στειλεις .Δεν μου ηρθε τωρα νωριτερα καποιο με εικονα κοιλιας 

Δοσολογιες ειπαμε δεν γραφεις δημοσια ... ηταν και λανθασμενη ετσι κι αλλιως .Μπερδευτηκες με το ultra levure 

Aσε το ultra levure μην το δινεις να μην μπερδευτεις .Μετα θα δουμε 


Διελυσε οση ποσοτητα απο την καψουλα ειπαμε  , οσο νερο σε κεινο το μπουκαλι που ειπαμε .Το δινεις καθε μερα ανανεουμενο δυο φορες για τρεις μερες και δινεις μετα με νεα καψουλα διαλυμα για αλλες 3 και αναλογως την εξελιξη αν δειχνει να υπαρχει βελτιωση εμφανης , θα δωσεις και περισσοτερο αλλα θα τα πουμε  στην πορεια

----------


## NickKo

Ναι το ξερα οτι κατι δεν καταλαβα καλα .. Συγγνωμη θα ξαναδιαβασω τους κανονες . Οκ εγινε ξεκαθαρο τωρα . 
Ευχαριστω πολυ θα ενημερωσω για τη πορεια τους τις επομενες μερες .

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

Αν  ξαναπιάσεις   το  πτηνό    βρέξε στο πίσω μέρος   του   λαιμού   τα  φτερά   και  βγάλε    μια   φωτογραφία   να  δούμε   αν μένει τροφή……..

----------


## jk21

Νικο δεν τιθεται θεμα κανονων .Δεν απαγορευει κανενας κανονας την αναγραφη δοσολογιων για φαρμακα και δεν θα την εσβηνα αν δεν σου την ειχα πει εγω . Δεν σβηνω καμμια που αναγραφεται σε κτηνιατρικο σκευασμα επισημα (εκτος αν ειναι για κτηνιατρικο φαρμακο αλλα διαφορετικη της συνιστωμενης ...πχ το cosumix ειναι κτηνιατρικο και λεει δοσολογια αλλα ειναι για μικροβια η συγκεκριμενη και οχι κοκκιδια ) παρα μονο οσες δινω με πμ σε μελη για σκευασμα που εχει και ανθρωπινη χρηση και δεν αναφερει πανω του ποσο ειναι επισημα για πουλια  .Η δοσολογια βγαινει με τη βοηθεια ξενων εγχειριδιων κτηνιατρικων αλλα οντας μη κτηνιατρος , αν το κανω , το κανω για να βοηθησω εμπειρικα οπου δεν μπορει να υπαρξει βοηθεια κτηνιατρου και επειδη πολλοι νομιζουν οτι η βοηθεια αυτη ειναι εγκυρη (δεν ειναι , γιατι δεν ειμαι κτηνιατρος ) αν την διαβαζουν ,  πολυ πιθανον να κανουν λαθος χρηση και καταχρηση και συνειδησιακα θα ειμαι ενοχος για αυτη την εξελιξη ... Οσοι με ξερουν ειμαι ξεκαθαρα κατα της καταχρησης φαρμακων και προσπαθω αυτο να το προασπισω ....


Ευχομαι να τα καταφερουμε ! οταν χανεται ενα πουλακι , η ενοχη ειναι και δικη μου 

κανε και οτι σου ειπε ο Ανδρεας

----------


## NickKo

Καλημερα φιλοι μου  :Happy: 



Α οκ νομιζω πως καταλαβα .. 
Γενικά αν κατι δεν ειναι τελειως ξεκαθαρο να το καταλαβω μπερδευομαι και σκευτομαι πολλα (οσων αφορα τους κανονες) , στο πανεπιστημιο το παθα αυτο .

Τεσπα αυτη ειναι η φωτογραφια που καταφερα να βγαλω αλλα εχει απειρα πουπουλα.. Αλλα καταλαβα τι θελετε να δειτε νομιζω.
Δεν εχει τροφη πισω τουλαχιστον αυτη τη στιγμη .Εκτος και αν εχει 1-2 σπορους και δεν τους ειδα ..

Το είχε παθει ομως πριν κανα 3μηνο περιπου .

Ειχε μαζεψει πισω μια μπαλα με τροφη και δεν ηξερα γιατι το εκανε (φοβηθηκα μην ηταν αυτο των φλωρων μετά απο χτυπημα με αιμα γεματο μια μπαλα που βγαζουν και θελει σπασιμο , αλλα τελικα τροφη ηταν την οποια μετα την εβγαζε και την ξαναετρωγε η επαιζε και γεμιζε τον τοπο , πρεπει να ηταν και πυρωμενος, δεν θυμαμαι) . Απλα το αναφερω ..


Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

Δεν  μου  λέει  τίποτα    δεν  πειράζει   κάνει  σαν  να  θέλει  να  κάνει  εμετό;

----------


## NickKo

Ισως ναι .. 
Κανει αρχικά σαν να προσπαθει να μασισει κατι.
Στη συνεχεια ξυνει το ραμφος του στις πατηθρες (αρκετα επιμονα πολλες φορες ).
Μετα τιναζει το κεφαλι του προς τα εμπρος και σαν να μασαει ταυτοχρονα (Ισως να ναι αυτο σαν αναγουλα ή ταση για εμετο)..
Και υστερα ξυνεται γυρο γυρο (σαν να προσπαθει να φτασει κατι στο λαιμο του να ξυσει) και χρησιμοποιωντας το ποδι του ειδικα σημερα που τα παρακολουθω απο το πρωι ..
Του δινω μετα απο κυριακη απογευμα μεχρι και σημερα με 2 φορες τη μερα αλλαγη το flagyl.. 
Βελτιωση δεν εχω δει (αισθητη τουλαχιστον) , αντιθετως πρεπει εχει αυξηθει η συχνοτητα που εχουν αυτη τη συμπεριφορα .. 
Ισως χρειαζεται και αλλο χρονο δεν ξερω ..


Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## NickKo

Παιδια καλησπερα. 
Ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλα και οι φιλοι σας το ιδιο.

Στο θεμα μας .

6η μερα με το flagyl τελειωνει και τα πουλια συνεχιζουν να εχουν την ιδια συμπεριφορα που εχω περιγραψει παραπανω.

Τα συμπτωματα της φαγουρας πλεον ειναι πιο εντονα (με το ποδι τους και με το ραμφος τις περιοχες γυρο απο το λαιμο και σαν να βηχουν, τιναζουν το κεφαλι εμπρος).

Ο ηχος που εκαναν συνεχιζουν να τον κανουν (με τον ηχο ειναι που αρχιζουν να ξυνονται μανιωδως).

Το αλλο πουλακι που στην αρχη δεν φαινοταν να εχει καποιο συμπτωμα πλεον εχει ακριβως τα ιδια συμπτωμα .

Λεω να σταματησω το flagyl μιας και δεν βλεπω διαφορα. Αλλα δε ξερω τι να υποθεσω και τι να τους δωσω.
Αν εχει καποιος καμια ιδεα να μου δωσει (πριν απευθυνθω σε καποιον κτηνιατρο) πολυ θα το εκτιμουσα..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δοκιμασε pulmosan μια σταγονα μονο σε γυμνο σβερκο .Η ιβερμεκτινη που εχει ειτε πιθανα ακαρεα χτυπησει , ειτε τα σπανια σκουληκια της τραχειας (syngamus trachea ) ισως κανει κατι .Δεν μπορει να παει το μυαλο μου σε κατι αλλο μετα απο αυτα , με τετοια συμπτωματολογια ... Αν ξεκινουσες το θεμα τωρα , παλι σε τριχομοναδα θα πηγαινε πρωτα ο νους μου αλλα δεν μπορουμε να αποκλεισουμε τα αλλα δυο , αν το φαρμακο ειχε μηδενικη επιδραση και οχι εστω ελαχιστη

----------


## NickKo

> Δοκιμασε pulmosan μια σταγονα μονο σε γυμνο σβερκο .Η ιβερμεκτινη που εχει ειτε πιθανα ακαρεα χτυπησει , ειτε τα σπανια σκουληκια της τραχειας (syngamus trachea ) ισως κανει κατι .Δεν μπορει να παει το μυαλο μου σε κατι αλλο μετα απο αυτα , με τετοια συμπτωματολογια ... Αν ξεκινουσες το θεμα τωρα , παλι σε τριχομοναδα θα πηγαινε πρωτα ο νους μου αλλα δεν μπορουμε να αποκλεισουμε τα αλλα δυο , αν το φαρμακο ειχε μηδενικη επιδραση και οχι εστω ελαχιστη


Τις ιδιες μερες βαζω και στα δυο πουλια .

Αρχικα το αλλο δεν ειχε τοσα συμπτωματα . 
Στη συνεχεια ομως ειχε ακριβως τα ιδια με το "αρρωστο" , οποτε εκει στηριχθηκα πιο πολυ (θεωρησα οτι θα επρεπε ειτε να μην αποκτησει σε τετοιο βαθμο και εκεινο , ειτε να μειωθουν στο αλλο ).
Και φυσικα στο γεγονος οτι αρχισαν και τα δυο ωρες ωρες να ξυνονται πολυ εντονα (σε αντιθεση με πριν). 

Με χαροποιει δε οτι και τα δυο εχουν ορεξη για φαγητο , νερο και πρωινο τραγουδι..

Τωρα τι κανω .. Τι θα κανατε εσεις ?
Συνεχιζω 2-3 μερες ακομη με αυτο το διαλυμα και απο δευτερα βλεπουμε πως θα πανε τα πουλια ή να παω σημερα να παρω το φαρμακο αυτο και να τους το δινω απο αυριο σταματωντας αυτο?
Μπορω να τα δινω και τα δυο (μιας και το ενα ειναι στο δερμα μια σταγονα) ταυτοχρονα ? 
Σε ποσο καιρο περιπου να περιμενω αποτελεσματα για να καταληξω?


Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Οταν κανεις αγωγη , γνωμη μου ειναι και στα δυο ταυτοχρονα 

Αν ηταν καλοκαιρι , δεν θα απεκλεια τις ψειρες αλλα το τιναγμα του κεφαλιου με απομακρυνει επισης απο τετοια σκεψη 

απο την αλλη με προβληματιζει η ραγδαια επιδεινωση ειδικα στο δευτερο .Τα ακαρεα δεν εχουν τοσο γρηγορη αναπτυξη 

Αν ειναι κατι απο ακαρεα ή σκουληκια της τραχειας , θα εχεις αμεση βελτιωση , αλλα τελειως καλα θα γινουν οταν γινει μια επαναληπτικη μετα απο 10 μερες .Δεν θα κανεις ομως αν δεν υπαρξει εμφανη βελτιωση 

Αν πρεπει να σταματησεις τωρα το flagyl να κανεις την αγωγη με pulmosan ναι μεν ειπα γνωμη , απο την αλλη οσο τα συμπτωματα με παραπεμπουν περισσοτερο σε τριχομοναδα και οχι σε ακαρεα , δεν μπορω να σου πω σταματα 100 % , παρα μονο γιατι δεν βλεπω καθολου βελτιωση .Ας παρεις και αλλες γνωμες ισως ...

----------


## NickKo

Αυτο θα κανω και γω , το ταυτοχρονα , αυριο θα τους βαλω τη σταγονα το πρωι και θα συνεχισω το flagyl τουλαχιστον μεχρι τη ευτερα οπου κλεινει 10 μερες .

Θα προσπαθησω να βρω καποιον αυριο για να μου πει την γνωμη του , εχω εναν κτηνιατρο εδω κοντα , ισως ξερει να μου πει κατι ή να με παραπεμψει σε καποιον που να ξερει ..

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμμεση απαντηση και βοηθεια στο θεμα .
Θα ενημερωσω μολις εχω νεα  :Happy:   :Happy: 



Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

Ψευδοφυματίωση    η  οποία   έχει  φάρμακο    φυματίωση  που  συνίσταται   θανάτωση  των  μολυσμένων πτηνών   και   η   ψιττάκωση   που   λόγο   του  ότι  ορισμένα  πουλιά  δεν  θα  ποιούν   ικανοποιητική  ποσότητα  φαρμάκου    συνιστάται   η   χορήγηση    45   ημερών.  Δείτε  τώρα   η  κτηνίατρος  εδώ  από το  17   τι  λέει  και  μου  έρχεται  να  κτυπήσω  το   κεφάλι  μου  στον  τοίχο.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvgE-HhNW1s

----------


## jk21

Ανδρεα τι συμπτωματα απ αυτες τις ασθενειες που σκεφτεσαι σαν πιθανες αιτιες , βλεπεις στο πουλακι; 



off topic : στο 17 και μετα μιλα η γιατρος για ανεξηγητους θανατους που διαπιστωνει με τα χρονια εμπειριας της στους πελατες της , σε πουλια που προερχονται απο εκτροφεις , παροτι αγοραζονται απο τα πετ σοπ  . Καταληγει ως πιθανη αιτια την υποβοσκουσα ορνιθωση (ψιττακωση σε παπαγαλους ) .Μπορει αν και πιστευω ειδικα σε νεκροψιες , αυτη ειναι ανιχνευσιμη αλλα και νωριτερα με τεστ χλαμυδιων που υποθετω θα εχει τυχει να κανει σε ασθενη πουλια .Για να το λεει , εχει το σκεπτικο της και σεβαστο .Εγω θα πω απλα , οτι ξαφνικα πεθαινεις και απο κακη λειτουργια της καρδιας ή εγκεφαλικα (που μονο αυτα που οδηγουν σε σπασμενα αγγεια και οχι  βουλωμενα ειναι ορατα ... )  που δεν ειναι απιθανο να συμβαινουν απο αγγεια σε κακη κατασταση απο αθηρωματικη πλακα ...  Που δημιουργουν ως γνωστον τα τρανς ταγγισμενα ακορεστα φυτικα λιπαρα και τα κορεσμενα των μαργαρινω και των ζωικων λιπων . Ο νοων νοειτω ...

----------


## NickKo

Παιδια καλησπερα συγγνωμη που δεν ειχα νεα εδω και μερες για τη φιφη (η καρδερινα) και τον φλωρο (ετσι ειναι και το ονομα του).. 

Τους ειχα δωσει flagyl , και uktra levure πιο πριν και 1 σταγονα πουλμοσαν το περασμενο σαββατο ..
Διαφορά δεν ειδα καθολου μεχρι τη τεταρτη βραδυ και αποφασισα να αρχισω να κανω οτι εκανε και η γιαγια μου σε μενα αν με εβλεπε ετσι ..

εδω και 3 μερες τωρα τους δινω τσαι ευκαλυπτο και χαμομηλι με λιγο μελι θυμαρισιο ενω παραλληλα σε αυγοθηκη αυγο (φρεσκο καλα βρασμενο ολοκληρο) , θυμαρι , ριγανη , βασιλικο, εχινατσια , ταραξακο , τσουκνιδα αλλα ολα αποξηραμενα καθως τα χρησιμοποιω αφεψημα για μενα .. τα εχω βαλει και διπλα σε σωμα για ζεστη ..
προφανως και δεν πιστευα να δω αμεση βελτιωση αλλα προς εκπληξη μου ειδα .. 

σημερα και χθες ολη μερα δεν εχουν δειξει ακομη ιχνος τετοιου συμπτωματος που ειχαν μεχρι τεταρτη και εχουν πολυ ενεργεια και κελαιδαν (ειδικα το θυληκο η καρδερινα, πρωτη φορα τετοιο κελαιδημα θυληκο , αρχισα να αμφιβαλλω για το φυλο του) ..
ισως να εχει αλλαξει κ η διαθεση τους καθως εχει ανοιξει ο καιρος..
Τι να πω και τι να κανω δε ξερω ....
Να τους βαλω παλι πουλμοσαν ή οχι ? .. 
Να συνεχισω τα γιατροσοφια της γιαγιας η να γυρισω στο κανονικο προγραμμα τους απο τριτη ? (Τριτη αυγο ολοκληρο, πεμπτη μπροκολο ή σπανακι ή καροτο ή μαρουλι ή φρουτο οτι εχω εκεινη τη στιγμη, σαββατο ενα μιξ απο τα παραπανω αποξηραμενα βοτανα ) 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Η ζεστη σιγουρα τα βοηθα , καλυπτοντας ή διρθωνοντας κιολας το προβλημα .Να την συνεχιζεις αλλα μην εφησυχαζεις 

τα βοτανα δεν αποκλειονται αν ξεκινησεις και την κανονικη διατροφη .Μπορεις να τα συνδιασεις .Μην τα σταματας

----------


## NickKo

> Η ζεστη σιγουρα τα βοηθα , καλυπτοντας ή διρθωνοντας κιολας το προβλημα .Να την συνεχιζεις αλλα μην εφησυχαζεις 
> 
> τα βοτανα δεν αποκλειονται αν ξεκινησεις και την κανονικη διατροφη .Μπορεις να τα συνδιασεις .Μην τα σταματας


Οκ αυτο θα κανω ..
Ναι και γω φοβαμαι μην ξαναεμφανισουν τπτ .
Ειδικα τωρα που τελειωσε η εξεταστικη θα τα παρακολουθω χωρις να τα ενοχλω πιο πολυ ..
Ευχαριστω πολυ  :Happy:  
θα ενημερωσω αν εχουμε καποιο νεο

Off topic: 

μπορω να ανεβασω βιντεο η φωτο με την καρδερινα για να μου πειτε και αλλα για εκεινη (ισως καποιο χαρακτηριστικο της που δεν εχω προσεξει) γενικα πως σας φαινεται ή αν εν τελη ειναι θυληκο ?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

σαφεστατα μπορεις για οτι θεμα υγειας να ρωτησεις ελευθερα 

στο θεμα του φυλου της στη φωτο που ηδη εχεις βαλει , νομιζω η μασκα ειναι ξεκαθαρα θηλυκου

----------


## adreas

Ναι  Δημήτρη  έχεις  δίκιο   κοπέλα είναι   ότι   και αν  συμβαίνει  τώρα  μάλλον είναι  προσωρινό .  Θα   ξανά   υποτροπιάσουν.

----------


## NickKo

Τα συμπτωματα στα δυο πουλια δεν εχουν ξαναμεφανιστει , ωστοσο σημερα που εκανα εναν ελεγχο για να δω πως πανε και εκοψα τα νυχια τους ειδα οτι η καρδερινα εχει αδυνατισει πολυ απο τη τελευται φορα και κατι στα γεννητικα οργανα της κοντα εχει φουσκωσει ή ετσι μου φαινεται .... επειδη δε ξερω και πολλα και 1 εικονα = 1000 λεξεις σας εχω εδω τις φωτο της κοιλιας να μου πειτε αν ειναι κατι ανησυχητικο ..








Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

15 Γεναρη 




Σημερα







Το ιδιο ή ελαχιστα πιο αδυνατο . Δωσε τροφη με εξτρα κανναβουρι ή αλλο σπορο αν προτιμα καποιον περισσοτερο , οσο θελει , και θα κανει και λιπακι (ελαφρυ υγειες ) 


Μην ανησυχεις , κουτσουλια ετοιμη να βγει ειναι ... αυτο που λεμε << χε.... ε   απο το φοβο του >> επειδη το επιασες . Συνηθισμενο


Το μονο ισως ανησυχητικο ειναι λιγο αριστερα πανω στην κοιλια , εκει που κοκκινιζει να μην ειναι σκια , αλλα το συκωτι που εχει αρχισει και προβαλλει

----------


## NickKo

Χαχαχα παλι καλα τρομαξα προ στιγμην ..

Του εβαλα καναβουρι και νιζερ σε αυγοθηκη και μπροκολοφυλλο και κατι αλλα αγρια χορτα (σε ολα βαζω και ας φανε οτι θελουν) που εχουν εδω οι κρητικοι γιατι του αρεσουν και δεν ηξερα αν εκανα καλα .. μεγαλη ανακουφιση να ακους οτι εκανες το σωστο και οτι ολα καλα απο καποιον με περισσοτερες γνωσεις ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

Νκο αν οχι σημερα (αν το βλεπεις κινητικο γιατι αλλιως το κανεις σημερα ) αυριο αν μπορεις βγαλε ακομα μια με το συκωτι να ειναι διακριτο σιγουρα

----------


## NickKo

> Νκο αν οχι σημερα (αν το βλεπεις κινητικο γιατι αλλιως το κανεις σημερα ) αυριο αν μπορεις βγαλε ακομα μια με το συκωτι να ειναι διακριτο σιγουρα


Γενικα στη συμπεριφορα του δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι οσο κινητικο ηταν ειναι ..δεν υπαρχει προβλημα το ξαναπιανω (με εχουν συνηθισει αυριο θ τ αφησω σε ησυχια παλι μετα απο 10+ μερες πιασιμο) ..

Λοιπον προσπαθησα να το βγαλω αλλα δε ξερω αν φαινεται οντως το συκωτι ή βγαζω αλλα αντι αλλων εβγαλα κ βιντεο αλλα δν μπορω να το ανεβασω ολο μ λεει προβλημα στο δικτυο .. 







Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δεν δειχνει θεμα στο συκωτι , αλλα σε αυτη τη φωτο , δειχνει δεξια να διογκωνεται το στομαχι ενω στις αλλες δεν φαινεται . Υπαρχει υποψια megabacteria αλλα δεν ειναι σαφες . Να το ξαναδουμε σε ενα διημερο

----------


## NickKo

Λοιπον η κοιλια σημερα :





Νομιζω η κοιλια του ειναι νορμαλ ( σε σχεση με αυτες που εχω δει εδω μεσα για megabact ) .. για το εντερο του δε ξερω .. εχει και αυτες εδω τις περιεργες κουτσουλιες εδω και 1 μιση βδομαδα .. ειναι πολυ μικρες και λεπτες , και δεν ηταν ετσι ..




Αυτο το καιρο εχει φαει εκτος απο σπορους , μπροκολο , αυγο με τσοφλι , καροτο , θυμαρι , ριγανη , τσουκνιδα , ταραξακο , βασιλικο , σπανακι και κατι αλλα χορτα τα οποια δε ξερω ομως πως λεγονται ( πρεπει να ειναι σταμναγκαθι , αντιδια ή ραδικια αγρια εδω στη κρητη τρωνε ενα σωρο χορτα και εχουν και αλλες ονομασιες .. ) τα αφηνω και επιλεγουν εκεινα τι θελουν να φανε , δε τα τρωνε ολα .. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δωσε για μια δυο μερες μονο μιγμα σπορων , να δουμε ξανα τις κουτουλιες σε λευκο απορροφητικο χαρτι κουζινας 

βγαλε το πουλακι στην κοιλια στο δεξι της μερος που κρυβουν σε ολες τις φωτο τα πουπουλα .Δεν περιμενα να δω μεγαλο διακριτο μπαλακι .Να επιβεβαιωσω μια μικρη διογκωση που ειχα δει 

Ειναι ελαφρως πιο αδυνατισμενο επιπλεον στην καρινα

----------


## NickKo

Τωρα εκανα τιποτα , φαινεται κατι ? 

Δεν εχω καταλαβει που ακριβως πρεπει να εστιασω τερμα δεξια οπως το βλεπω η τερμα αριστερα η προς τα πανω η προς τα κατω

----------


## NickKo

Σε μερικες το πιεζω λιγο πιο πολυ στην ουρα και ισως γ αυτο να φαινεται σαν να πεταει λιγο προς τα εξω η κοιλια του 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σε αυτη και σε μια δυο ακομα πανω δεξια , διογκωνεται το στομαχι ,αυτο που μοιαζει πιο λευκο .Να εχεις τακτικα ανα βδομαδα το νου σου , αν υπαρξει περαιτερω διογκωση γιατι τοτε θα χρειαστει αγωγη .Τωρα μπορει να προερχεται απο την κινηση της αναπνοης , τοσο ελαχιστα που δειχνει

----------


## NickKo

> δωσε για μια δυο μερες μονο μιγμα σπορων , να δουμε ξανα τις κουτουλιες σε λευκο απορροφητικο χαρτι κουζινας 
> 
> βγαλε το πουλακι στην κοιλια στο δεξι της μερος που κρυβουν σε ολες τις φωτο τα πουπουλα .Δεν περιμενα να δω μεγαλο διακριτο μπαλακι .Να επιβεβαιωσω μια μικρη διογκωση που ειχα δει 
> 
> Ειναι ελαφρως πιο αδυνατισμενο επιπλεον στην καρινα


Αυτες ειναι οι κουτσουλιες της αυτες τις ημερες .. Δε ξερω αν ειναι ανησυχητικο αλλα παλια ηταν σιγουρα πιο μεγαλες και πιο καλοσχηματισμενες με οχι τοσο χρωματιστα υγρα ..



Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι το μονο πουλακι που εχουμε δει φετος εδω να κανει περιεργες κουτσουλιες στα υγρα .. του dikai , του petran ειναι δυο ευκολες περιπτωσεις που μου ρχονται στο μυαλο μου 

εκει ακρη δεν βγηκε ... πως να παρω ρισκο να σου πω δωσε το ταδε φαρμακο , που ισως το παιρνει και τζαμπα .Οχι γιατι δεν υπαρχει κατι , αλλα γιατι ισως δεν ειναι το καταλληλο 

Θα θελες να δοκιμασεις με καποιο προβιοτικο και ριγανονερο αντι νερου ή διαλυμενο ριγανελαιο αν εχεις ;

----------


## NickKo

Δεν εχω εμπειρια απο κουτσουλιες πουλιων , απλα ειδα καποιες περιεργες σε σχεση με τις προηγουμενες φορες και ρωτησα μηπως γνωριζει καποιος ή εχει τυχει το ιδιο και σε καποιον αλλο , σε συνδυασμο με το αδυνατισμα και αν ναι αν κατα τα αλλα τα πουλακια αυτα ηταν υγειη , ή παρουσιασαν προβληματα μετα απο καποιο χρονικο διαστημα ..
Δεν ειπα ουτε να μου πει καποιος αν υπαρχει καποιο φαρμακο να του δωσω ουτε τιποτα τετοιο , δεν ειμαι υπερ των φαρμακων αν δεν συντρεχει καποιος λογος σοβαρος ουτως η αλλος .. 
Αυτο θα ηταν η επομενη μου ερωτηση , αν εχει χρησιμοποιησει κανεις και σε τι ποσοτητα καποιο βοτανο σε αφεψημα που θα βοηθουσε το πεπτικο .. 
Δεν εχω ριγανελαιο και δεν θελω να του δωσω προβιοτικο ..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Νικο δεν εννοουσα οτι μου ζητησες φαρμακο . Κατι σαν να συσκεπτομουν με τον εαυτο μου και να λεγα φωναχτα τη σκεψη μου , να παρεις οτι σου γραψα  :winky: 


Βρασε μια κουταλια της σουπας ριγανη σε μπρικι 250 ml

----------


## jk21

Μου εστειλε ο Νικος με πμ βιντεο (για αγνωστο απο τεχνικης πλευρας λογο ,δεν τον αφηνε το συστημα να το ανεβασει εδω  ... Νικο προσπαθησε να κανεις ξανα μια απλη αναρτηση εστω γιατι μου φαινεται περιεργο  )





οπου μετα το 0.10 το στομαχι διογκωμενο κοβει βολτες περα δωθε (megabacteria ) ...  τελικα η ανησυχια μου στο ποστ 47 δυστυχως βγηκε αληθινη 


Νικο ξεκινας καψουλα fungustatine των 150 mg απο φαρμακειο  για 12 συνεχεις ημερες

σου στελνω με πμ δοσολογια

----------


## NickKo

Ναι αυτο ακριβως , εδωσα και νεες φωτογραφιες με εικονες απο  κοιλια οπου φαινεται πανω δεξια κατι σαν μαυρακι στο ιδιο σημειο με το στομαχι .. 



Διαβασα οτι αυτο ισως οφειλεται σε ελαφρα αιμοραγια που προκαλειται απο το megabacteria και χρηζει αμεσης αντιμετωπισης .. επισης διαβασα οτι η ασθενεια αυτη ειναι κατα κυριο λογο στρεσογονα και διατροφικη και αυτο εχει καποια βαση διοτι το τελευταιο καιρο πολυς κοσμος ερχοταν σπιτι και τα πτηνα στρεσαρονταν ..

Τωρα με την αγωγη αυτη που θα ακολουθησει ( απο αυριο το πρωι )  να του αλλαξω κλουβακι , να το βαλω σε ενα πιο μικρο πεντακαθαρο ( που εχω για ωρα αναγκης κανει απολυμανση ) να του δινω σπορους μονο και αγωγη και να το βαλω καπου μονο του ή αυτο θα το στρεσαρει περισσοτερο και θα γινει χειροτερα ? 

Τα υπολοιπα κινδυνευουν ? 
Δε διαβασα καπου οτι ειναι μεταδοτικο αλλα αν ειναι στον ιδιο χωρο και ενιωσαν και τα υπολοιπα το ιδιο στρες ή βρεθηκαν εκτεθειμενα στις ιδιες συνθηκες ισως να αναπτυξουν ( ισως και οχι ) και οτι εξαρταται απο τον οργανισμο του καθε πτηνου ..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Νικο αν ο συνδεσμος ειναι εντος κανονων (οχι εμπορικος ή με διαφημισεις που δεν νομιζω να ειναι ) θα ηταν χρησιμο να μας βαλεις την αναφορα για αιμοραγια απο megabacteria 

Δεν ειναι σαφης ο τροπος μεταδοσης , ομως το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι αν δεν ειναι σε ολα τα πουλια σε χαμηλο κοιμησμενο πληθυσμο το megabacteria , τοτε σε πουλια του ιδιου χωρου ηδη υπαρχει σε τετοια κατασταση και δεν ξερω οταν βρισκεται σε εξαρση , αν αυτο ειναι λογος να ξυπναει και σε αλλα πουλια του ιδιου χωρου σε παθογονα μορφη .Δεν ειναι στανταρ στους μυκητες πχ ο ασπεργιλλος ειναι αμεσα μεταδοσιμος , ο candida εμφανιζεται λογω λαθος κινησεων του εκτροφεα σαν συνδιασμος προδιαθεσης πουλιου , λαθος χρηση  φαρμακων , διατροφης με σακχαρα που ενισχυει τους candida 

Οσο εχει το προβλημα , ναι νομιζω πρεπει να του αλλαξεις κλουβι και να το εχεις καπου ζεστα 

Βαλε και 5 σταγονες στην ποτιστρα μαζι με το διαλλυμα fungustatine απο βιταμινη Κ3 (konakion ) απο φαρμακειο και κουνα την ποτιστρα οσο συχνα μπορεις εντος της ημερας .Αν μια μερα το ποιανεις για να κανεις ελεγχο , αντι στην ποτιστρα  βαλε 1 σταγονα αδιαλυτη στο στομα . Αυτο για 4 με 5 μερες μονο

----------


## NickKo

Δυστυχως το κονακιον ειναι σε ελλειψη και σε 2 φιλους μου που ξερω και δουλευουν σε φαρμακεια δεν υπαρχει μου ειπαν ουτε στις αποθηκες ουτε και καποιο παρομιο σκευασμα με βιταμινη Κ , εκτος αν εχει περισσεψει σε καποιο φαρμακειο θα ρωτησω και αυριο που θα παω κεντρο σε μερικα αλλα μηπως τυχει και εχει περισσεψει ..

Μηπως καποιο πολυβιταμινιχου σκευασμα θα βοηθουσε που ισως εχει περισσοτερη Κ βιταμινη ?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Απο τη στιγμη που δε δινει παραλληλα φαρμακο για κοκκιδια , μπορεις να δωσεις σκευασματα με βιτ Β και βιτ Κ που κυκλοφορουν στο ελληνικο εμποριο πχ ornisol  BK ή landmark B Complex   ή εστω καποια πολυβιταμινη να εχει σιγουρα και βιτ Κ μεσα οπως nekton q 

εδω ειναι η αναφορα για αιμοραγια που μας ανεφερε ο Νικος (μου το εστειλε πρωτα για ελεγχο οτι ειναι οκ σαν συνδεσμος ) 

http://www.melbournebirdvet.com/megabacteria.aspx




> This leads to loss of blood and tissue fluid, predisposes the bird to secondary infection with other organisms and interferes with normal digestion. Initially, as the ulceration begins, the birds develop diarrhoea and become fluffed and quiet. As the disease progresses, the birds start to lose weight and as the ulcers deepen and start to bleed the birds become anaemic. This means they have trouble maintaining their normal blood pressure and, as a result, their feet become pale and cold to the touch. In severe outbreaks, 50% or more of the birds can die.

----------


## NickKo

Καλησπερα και καλη Σαρακοστη .. Αυτη ειναι η κοιλια της σημερα μετα απο 4 μερες αγωγης ..

Νομιζω εχει παρει μεχρι και βαρος και δεν φαινεται κανενα μπαλακι να κοβει βολτες ( το κρατουσα κοντα στα 2λεπτα , δεν μπηκα ομως στη διαδικασια να βγαλω βιντεο για να μη το στρεσαρω περισσοτερο ) , θα συνεχισω ομως την αγωγη σωστα ?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

η αγωγη με fungustatine δεν θα σταματησει πριν συμπληρωθουν 12 συνεχομενες μερες .Πας μια χαρα 


Αν το πουλακι ειναι κινητικο χωρις φουσκωμα στο φτερωμα , θα δουμε με τι συμπληρωματα θα βοηθησεις το συκωτι του , που ειναι λιγο ταλαιπωρημενο  απο διαφορους λογους 

Αν το πουλακι ειναι φουσκωμενο  , τοτε θελω να δωσεις και καποια αντιβιωση , γιατι ισως υπαρχει και καποιο μικροβιο που χτυπα το συκωτι .Δεν βλεπω εντερα πρησμενα για να σκεφτω και κοκκιδια , εκτος αν ατοξοπλασμα ενοχλει πρωτα το συκωτι χωρις τα εντερα (δεν νομιζω )


Να δουμε ομως κουτσουλιες , πως παμε με την κοκκινιλα ...

----------


## NickKo

Κουτσουλιες ειναι πλεον αρκετα καλες ( εχει βελτιωθει γενικα θα βγαλω φωτο αυριο ) τα πολυχρωμα υγρα εχουν σταματησει , ναι και εγω δεν προσεξα κατι αριστερα στα εντερα , κοκκινιλα τι ειναι αληθεια υπαρχει ακομη ( λιγοτερη ομως αισθητα μονο πανω δεξια στο στομαχι ) .

Το καλο ειναι οτι αρχισε παλι να κελαιδα , πολυ μαλιστα οπως πριν και να ειναι κινητικο .. Βεβαια θα συνεχισω να το χω απο κοντα να δω πως παει .. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## NickKo

Καλημερα : ) Οι κουτσουλιες που υποσχεθηκα απο χθεσινο απογευματινο χαρτι κουζινας που εβαλα



Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Καλυτερα , οχι τελεια στο χρωμα τα υγρα .Σιγουρα ομως οχι με ιχνη αιμοραγιας .Συνεχιζεις την αγωγη και πιστευω θα εχεις καλυτερη καιεκει εικονα στην πορεια

----------

